# wacom CTL-4100 not found by webcamd on FreeBSD 13



## ktuluu (Oct 31, 2022)

hi everybody, my tablet Wacom ctl-4100 worked fine (as I remember) the first time I plugged it. now for the second time, I cannot use it anymore.

system is FreeBSD 13.

I followed the instructions on the wiki so the required lines in /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf  exist and the user `webcamd` exists in /etc/passwd

the tablet is listed by `usbconfig`
listed also by `webcamd -l` on ugen0.3

if I try `webcam -d ugen0.3`, I have this answer:

```
attached to ugen0.3
webcamd: cannot find USB device
```
`ps auwx|grep webc` outputs:

```
webcamd -i 0 -d ugen0.6 -B -U webcamd -G webcamd
```

ugen0.6 is the integrated cam

`xsetwacom --list` outputs nothing. just an empty line in the terminal

unplugging/plugging doesn't fix anything
removing xf86-input-wacom and installing xf86-input-evdev don't fix anything
the tablet works fine on debian; the hardware is not broken
cuse is already loaded. no need to `kldload cuse`
any help appreciated. thanks


----------



## ktuluu (Nov 2, 2022)

finally, it seems that Xorg was unable to regnonize the tablet
I just made a copy of the config file for the wacom in the Xorg.conf.d directory and rebooted

```
cd /usr/local/etc/X11/Xorg.conf.d/
cp wacom.conf.sample wacom.conf
```


----------

